# كنوز 3 كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2007)

النهاردة بقا جبتلكم شريط جديد كنوزIII لفريق العدرا درياس 
حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى 
ادم رجع​ 
انا جيت علشانك انت ​ 
انت نورى ​ 
ها نحن فى سرور ​ 
مزمور ​ 
طلبتك​ 
يا عدرا ​ 
ياللى بحنانك
لكل الناس اللى الترانيم مشتغلتش عندها 
انا عيدت رفع الترانيم تانى على السيرفر بجودة اعلى 
و mp3
مجربها على اغلب البرامج 
ادم رجع ​ 
انا جيت علشانك​ 
يا عدرا​ 
مزمور رفعت عينى الى الجبال​ 
انت نورى​ 
طلبتك​ 
ها نحن فى سرور​ 
ياللى بحنانك​ 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## blackrock (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

جميل جدا 
ربنا يعورك 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

قصدي يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

*تفوقت على نفسك يا جورج 

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*​


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

*الترانيم كلها نزلت عندى بس مش شغالة

:36_1_38:​*


----------



## blackrock (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

انت يا )cobcob(
في كل موضوع عندك مشكله في التشغيل
بتبقي نفس المشكله اللي بتحصلي
+++ غيري البرنامج اللي انت شغاله بيه
وان شاء الله هتشتغل الترانيم كلها


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

ياا حصرياااااااااااااااااااتك يا جورج
ربنا مايحرمش القسم منك ابدا​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

ماريان جربى تغيرى الامتداد الى wma 
لانه الامتداد الاصلى للترانيم بس السيرفر مش بيقبله ​


----------



## cobcob (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

*جربت ومش نافع
ماليش دعوة
انا عاوزة الترانيم دى
اتصرفوووووووووووا
:smil13:*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

مش شغال يا جورج اتصرف بقى :ranting:​


----------



## tamer9002 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

خلاص يا جماعه الترانيم مش هتشتغل غير مع windows media palyer 9 او لي نوع تاني هي اشتغلت عندي كدة 
تامر


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*



tamer9002 قال:


> خلاص يا جماعه الترانيم مش هتشتغل غير مع windows media palyer 9 او لي نوع تاني هي اشتغلت عندي كدة
> تامر


نظام ذل ده ولا اية :thnk0001:​


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

جبتلكم لينكات جديدة بلاش تتخانقو 
هتلاقوها تحت اللينكات القديمة ​


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

*هو ده الكلام 
شكرااااااااااااااااا
:yahoo:*​


----------



## joseph3137 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

قى ترنيمة ناقصة مش موجودة وه عبارة عن كوكتيل ترانيم او هى الكنوز اللى الشريك اتسمى باسمها 
يا ريت تضيفها وتقولى انك ضفتها على الايميل الخاص وشكرا جدا جدا لتعبك
جوزيف
ممنوع وضع ايميلات


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

دول لينكات للشريط مضغوط على جزئين فكهم ممكن تلاقى الترنيمة الناقصة فيهم
جزء اول 
جزء تانى ​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## joseph3137 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

اولا اشكرك جدا جدا انك رديت عليا 
ثاينا تقريبا حدث خطأ عندك انا عايز كنوز 3 والشريك اللى ان بعتة بتاع كنوز 1 
لو مش عندك كفاية تعب محلبتك
جوزيف


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

الف شكر لردودكم الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كنوزiii كورال العدرا درياس على سيرفر المنتدى*

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------

